# Engine starting problems on 1988 Allegro



## bob1553 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 1988 Allegro.  I haven't used it much this summer and haven't kept up with starting it to keep the house batteries charged.  I went out today to crank it up and charge up the batteries.  Of course the house batteries were dead, but the engine started up right away.  It ran for about 10 minutes and then quit.  I attempted to start it again, and it would turn over but not start, like it was flooded.  I also heard a clicking noise in the rear under the floor.  The noise stopped when I turned off the ignition.  I had my wife come out and turn the key without turning the engine over and could still hear the clicking noise underneath.  It would stop in less than a minute.  I hooked up a battery charger to the house batteries and charged them enough to start the generator, which started and ran fine.  In fact it's still running and continuing to charge the batteries.  So the question is, why won't the engine start?  Is it a fuel pump thing?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LEN (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you gas or Diesel? and what brand motor? If gas I would say you have a fuel issue. Either  a fuel filter or clogged line or an electric pump not doing its thing.

LEN


----------



## bob1553 (Jul 28, 2013)

It's the old standard 454 GM gas engine.  I'm assuming the clicking noise I am hearing is the electric fuel trump.  I'm just not sure where it is and if there is a fuel filter next to it that is maybe blocking the fuel from flowing.  Would the fuel pump be that far back underneath?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2013)

The fuel pump will either be in the tank or near the tank.  Check the filter first.  Should be inline somewhere along the frame.  There will also be a filter in the inlet line to the carburator if it has the carb.


----------



## LEN (Jul 29, 2013)

Unless you have done some of this type of trouble shooting before on cars it maybe time to get someone who has. Electric fuel pumps are usually pusher pumps, they are located near the fuel tank and push the fuel to the motor. Alot of rigs have a fuel filter in the frame that can be a challenge to find. First step might be check fuel flow at the motor, locate the fuel line disconnect it and turn on the key and check for fuel flow when you hear the pump clicking, be sure you have afire ready area and a container for the fuel. At this year of MH you could have a carb rather than a fuel injection system. If so there maybe a fuel filter at the carb where the fuel line is attached.
Keep us up the date.

LEN


----------

